# New 1* Policy



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

My new policy:
no cash tip or in-app tip in my presence = 1* rating.
The more drivers that follow suit, the better!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wut? Pax don't even rate and now we have to ask them to 'tip in the app b4 exiting the vehicle'? Kidding, right?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Wut? Pax don't even rate and now we have to ask them to 'tip in the app b4 exiting the vehicle'? Kidding, right?


No. Some paxs ask you to close the trip so they can tip before exiting your vehicle and/or they can also tip in the app, mid-ride.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I dunno I never talk to my pax about tipping; subject never comes up. Feel dirty bringing it up; way to close to begging. I might, tho, start asking them to rate since 50% don't even do that. 
With uber pax app they an tip prior to ride end? Hmmm, I don't recall seeing that screen prior....hum.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> With uber pax app they an tip prior to ride end?


Yes. This surprised me when I first saw it. They can rate and tip, as you drive away with the app still on. But u still don't see if/what they tipped until AFTER you rate them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mista T said:


> They can rate and tip, as you drive away


think OP said via the pax app they can tip while ride is in progress. As a pax I've never tried that as i don't think the screen comes up until after the ride ends. Not a pax often enough to know, plus I'd never tip before I exited the vehicle.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I dunno I never talk to my pax about tipping; subject never comes up. Feel dirty bringing it up; way to close to begging. I might, tho, start asking them to rate since 50% don't even do that.
> With uber pax app they an tip prior to ride end? Hmmm, I don't recall seeing that screen prior....hum.


I never ask. I allow the pax to be gracious, or not.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> My new policy:
> no cash tip or in-app tip in my presence = 1* rating.
> The more drivers that follow suit, the better!


"New" policy???
You've been behind the times. Welcome aboard!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> "New" policy???
> You've been behind the times. Welcome aboard!


☹ So true. Please forgive me! Alas, I have finally awoken.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My new policy:
> no cash tip or in-app tip in my presence = 1* rating.
> The more drivers that follow suit, the better!


Will @RideshareUSA eventually be Deactivated?








u are rating Uber's paying clients with One star
The algorithm will take note ? and eventual action

your 1 star rating for a paying client is interpreted as:
This disposable nonemployee doesn't relate
to our paying customers.

Solution: send disposable nonemployee Fewer rider
Requests✔


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Will @RideshareUSA eventually be Deactivated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I give a *****! ?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Wut? Pax don't even rate and now we have to ask them to 'tip in the app b4 exiting the vehicle'? Kidding, right?


I have not tried it on Lyft, but I know that Uber will allow you to rate & tip, during the trip. I don't know if Uber notifies the driver, but I imagine it happens when the trip is concluded. I know if I am running behind, I can rate and tip during the trip and not have to worry about it as I am running into the office.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> but I know that Uber will allow you to rate & tip, during the trip.


I'll check next time I'm a pax, but I'd never rate and tip before trip over. Uber pax can rate/tip the next time they open the app; could be hours or days. I've gotten a tip from a trip 7 days in the past. Not sure what the max is....


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I'll check next time I'm a pax, but I'd never rate and tip before trip over. Uber pax can rate/tip the next time they open the app; could be hours or days. I've gotten a tip from a trip 7 days in the past. Not sure what the max is....


I just looked at my last ride which was about 6 weeks ago. Clicking on the link in the Lyft email receipt, one can still add comments about the driver and tip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I just looked at my last ride which was about 6 weeks ago.


i just checked uber pax app and it would allow me to change rating from July! Not sure if the next screen would be add a tip. I rated 5 stars, no need to change to find out.............


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> i just checked uber pax app and it would allow me to change rating from July! Not sure if the next screen would be add a tip. I rated 5 stars, no need to change to find out.............


This is why you will never know who gave you that last 1*.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> This is why you will never know who gave you that last 1*.


I referred to the pax app, not driver. As a pax I think I've only down rated once. As a driver haven't downrated anybody.......yet.......


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Like I give a *****! ?


.......said the driver that posted:
"_Why is it So Slow, Sat 4 hours No Pings?"_

???


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My new policy:
> no cash tip or in-app tip in my presence = 1* rating.
> The more drivers that follow suit, the better!


You're hardly the first person to come up with this idea. IMO this is a really stupid idea, because "Tip Delay" is a real thing. The PAX have better things to do than immediately open their app upon exit and Rate/Tip you. I'd say north of 40% of my tips come in between 2-48 hours after the ride. When you 1 star a PAX (Uber) they're going to know it was you, even if the app doesn't explicitly tell them. Riders do far less rides than drivers and watch their ratings pretty closely. So you're basically guaranteeing yourself no tip from potential delayed tippers. If you're talking about this from a Lyft standpoint yes you could micromanage your ratings and try to "get" everyone right at the end of the 24 hour window, but that's a lot of micromanaging for something that isn't going to put any extra money in your pockets. Yes, we'd all like to be tipped more but I don't believe Mass 1-star'ing people is going to achieve that result.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Dumbest sh1t ever. So what happens when someone was about to give a $6 tip and they find out you 1 Star them ? Good luck on your next job. You will go from getting a tip to 1 Star.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Hooray5Stars said:


> You're hardly the first person to come up with this idea. IMO this is a really stupid idea, because "Tip Delay" is a real thing. The PAX have better things to do than immediately open their app upon exit and Rate/Tip you. I'd say north of 40% of my tips come in between 2-48 hours after the ride. When you 1 star a PAX (Uber) they're going to know it was you, even if the app doesn't explicitly tell them. Riders do far less rides than drivers and watch their ratings pretty closely. So you're basically guaranteeing yourself no tip from potential delayed tippers. If you're talking about this from a Lyft standpoint yes you could micromanage your ratings and try to "get" everyone right at the end of the 24 hour window, but that's a lot of micromanaging for something that isn't going to put any extra money in your pockets. Yes, we'd all like to be tipped more but I don't believe Mass 1-star'ing people is going to achieve that result.


Guess what? Your opinion = 1*


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Negg said:


> Dumbest sh1t ever. So what happens when someone was about to give a $6 tip and they find out you 1 Star them ? Good luck on your next job. You will go from getting a tip to 1 Star.


This is an Uber "DRIVER" forum
Common Sense, Logic, Maturity & Reason are Not welcome additions✔


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Guess what? Your opinion = 1*


Guys be gentle with your comments we have a snowflake in the chat ❄❄❄


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Hooray5Stars said:


> Guys be gentle with your comments we have a snowflake in the chat ❄❄❄
> 
> Correction, a Snowflake that is smarter than you!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Yes. This surprised me when I first saw it. They can rate and tip, as you drive away with the app still on. But u still don't see if/what they tipped until AFTER you rate them.


If you really want to know if the Uber Pax tipped before you rate just use a second device. I use my phone for trips and also keep the Uber Driver app open on my tablet. You can't go online on 2 devices but you can see the ride history on the second device. You can check to see if a rider tipped before you rate them on your primary device. Of course this does not help if the rider does not tip right away.

That said it has been a few months since I have done this so one of the recent app updates may have closed this loophole, but I'm guessing not. I'll try to remember to check it on my next trip.

Also...If you leave the rating screen up you will still get sent another ping if one is available. You can accept it while the rating screen is still open. I have never tried driving to the pick-up with the rating screen up to see what happens.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had bad experience doing something like this, downrating people for not tipping. I found out by experience that pax can figure out who gave them the low rating, they don't take many rides, and will retaliate. Nowadays I give everyone a 5 unless the ride was a complete poop show and I get just about all 5's if they bother to rate.

Lyft, totally different story. I go into the trip afterwards and rate them 5 stars so that they get a reminder to rate and tip. Following day I go back in and change it to a 2 star if no tip, I don't want to see them again and they are less likely to know it was me that gave it to them.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> If you really want to know if the Uber Pax tipped before you rate just use a second device. I use my phone for trips and also keep the Uber Driver app open on my tablet. You can't go online on 2 devices but you can see the ride history on the second device. You can check to see if a rider tipped before you rate them on your primary device. Of course this does not help if the rider does not tip right away.
> 
> That said it has been a few months since I have done this so one of the recent app updates may have closed this loophole, but I'm guessing not. I'll try to remember to check it on my next trip.
> 
> Also...If you leave the rating screen up you will still get sent another ping if one is available. You can accept it while the rating screen is still open. I have never tried driving to the pick-up with the rating screen up to see what happens.


Way, way too much trouble for the nature of the job. No tip in my presence, cash or app, no second chances. Paxhole has earned their 1* ?


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I have gotten tipped 2,3,4 and 5 days later...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

teh744 said:


> I have gotten tipped 2,3,4 and 5 days later...


We all have.....infrequently.
Not a high-percentage scenario.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Lyft, totally different story. I go into the trip afterwards and rate them 5 stars so that they get a reminder to rate and tip. Following day I go back in and change it to a 2 star if no tip, I don't want to see them again and they are less likely to know it was me that gave it to them.


Okay, best of intentions, but unnecessary for 2 reasons:

1. Lyft pax don't get to see their ratings, ever.

2. On the off chance a drivers tells them their rating, what Lyft shows drivers is rounded off to the nearest 10th. So even if you downrate a pax they still might show a 5.0 to the next driver.

I rate all short rides 3 star on Lyft. If they end up tipping, I will upgrade the rating so that I can get them again.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

My guess is we'll be reading about you being deactivated for "driving under the influence or drugs". You are setting yourself up for a disgruntled rider to pull the rug out from under you.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> My guess is we'll be reading about you being deactivated for "driving under the influence or drugs". You are setting yourself up for a disgruntled rider to pull the rug out from under you.


If so, not losing any sleep over it!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> No. Some paxs ask you to close the trip so they can tip before exiting your vehicle and/or they can also tip in the app, mid-ride.


They want you to end the ride so they can see you rate them, and they are still in the car and you are not on the clock. This is not frequent and it never happens in my trips. Nobody is so eager to tip that they just can't wait, unless you tell them your policy. I get a decent tip frequency.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

LADryver said:


> They want you to end the ride so they can see you rate them, and they are still in the car and you are not on the clock. This is not frequent and it never happens in my trips. Nobody is so eager to tip that they just can't wait, unless you tell them your policy. I get a decent tip frequency.


Read my answer again.....very slowly, if need be. Ok, George?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Read my answer again.....very slowly, if need be. Ok, George?


Yeah you said some pax ask you to close the trip early. If you really do, SMH.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> No. Some paxs ask you to close the trip so they can tip before exiting your vehicle and/or they can also tip in the app, mid-ride.


Pax can tip while the ride still is in process.
So there is no reason for that.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Yeah you said some pax ask you to close the trip early. If you really do, SMH.


OMG, really?
K, for those who need further clarification of the obvious, my statement refers to closing the trip at the end of the trip, just before the pax exits. Do you honestly think I meant ending trips early while still in motion and driving for free just for a tip? WOW &#128563;



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Pax can tip while the ride still is in process.
> So there is no reason for that.


But there is a reason to assume most paxs are stupid. Because they are!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I don’t downrate if there isn’t a tip. As others stated, my tips come in days later sometimes. I don’t ask for tips. 

When someone asks if they can tip in the app, I tell them, “Yes, if you would like”. A guy asked that yesterday, and he did tip me in the app about 20 min later.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My new policy:
> no cash tip or in-app tip in my presence = 1* rating.
> The more drivers that follow suit, the better!


I'm sorry, but no tips does not warrant a 1 star rating! You have to understand that not everyone is well off and you dont know what people are going through, also that pax you gave 1* might have tipped the driver before you. Pax take uber alot, it's not realistic for them to tip every single driver.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

OG ant said:


> I'm sorry, but no tips does not warrant a 1 star rating! You have to understand that not everyone is well off and you dont know what people are going through, also that pax you gave 1* might have tipped the driver before you. Pax take uber alot, it's not realistic for them to tip every single driver.


Then they should take the Bus and save themselves the extreme expense of Rideshare...

This happens to be one policy and Time I actually agree with RIDESHAREUSA on something... Which if you knew the history you would realize that's really saying something....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Then they should take the Bus and save themselves the extreme expense of Rideshare...


This is one of the rare times I agree with you! A pax from a rural area told me the low-income people in his area get vouches for taxi rides. Let them take the taxi, and not my personal car. There's things Id like, but can't afford. Yet, I don't expect others to pay for me.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

OG ant said:


> I'm sorry, but no tips does not warrant a 1 star rating! You have to understand that not everyone is well off and you dont know what people are going through, also that pax you gave 1* might have tipped the driver before you. Pax take uber alot, it's not realistic for them to tip every single driver.


Even more the reason to walk and save money, or find a better paying job. Whatever the argument is for the impoverished paxhole, I DONT CARE!!!
I am not a charity. I am here to maximize my earnings, period &#128528;


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

You do got be careful,a rider can figure out you one star them and do it right back to you. Better to save the one stars for pukers,rude asshole,etc.


----------



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

This raises the question about when the driver should end the trip. Perhaps it is better to end trip when pax is still in the car rather than when the last bag is unloaded from the trunk.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Yes. This surprised me when I first saw it. They can rate and tip, as you drive away with the app still on. But u still don't see if/what they tipped until AFTER you rate them.


The first time that happened to me the guy was kind of a jerk at the beginning of the ride, so I assumed he was just pulling my chain and was one of those people who say they're going to tip in the app and then don't.

After he got out of the car I gave him one star.

Then I looked and he had tipped me and I felt bad.



tc49821 said:


> You do got be careful,a rider can figure out you one star them and do it right back to you. Better to save the one stars for pukers,rude @@@@@@@,etc.


Yes, I believe on the Uber platform they have up to one month to rate us. Whereas we have to rate them immediately. It doesn't seem fair.

Because we have to rate them immediately I have had it happen where I rate a rider 5 stars only to discover later they spilled something and made a mess in my car. Not enough of a mess for a cleaning fee, but they definitely would have gotten 1 starred had I seen it.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I guess the application software ignores the ONE star ratings from the drivers, if they are done frequently.
Otherwise most passengers would be below 4 rating. They are not.
I have regulars in my area they don't tip, and do only short trips, they are all still over 4 rating.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> I guess the application software ignores the ONE star ratings from the drivers, if they are done frequently.
> Otherwise most passengers would be below 4 rating. They are not.
> I have regulars in my area they don't tip, and do only short trips, they are all still over 4 rating.


1* or shuffle them.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

As a rider I always 5* Tip Comment and Badge the driver as soon as the trip starts.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My new policy:
> no cash tip or in-app tip in my presence = 1* rating.
> The more drivers that follow suit, the better!


I have been doing this now for weeks... Nothing seems to have changed ....except man do I feel better when I type in the Lyft rating line "No tip cuz they are cheap asses" yeah I know only support sees it... That's the fun part... They see I'm downrating everyone of their cheap ass passengers.... Hah... I breathe easier EVERYTIME.. thx


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> My new policy:
> no cash tip or in-app tip in my presence = 1* rating.
> The more drivers that follow suit, the better!


Happy Little 5 Star Ratings for EVERYONE !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> My new policy:
> no cash tip or in-app tip in my presence = 1* rating.
> The more drivers that follow suit, the better!


Uber will deactivate you if you give too many 1 star ratings. Pax's are not obligated to give you anything. You agree to a contractual agreement to give pax's a ride for a specific fee, a tip is a gift which you have no right to demand.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber will deactivate you if you give too many 1 star ratings. Pax's are not obligated to give you anything. You agree to a contractual agreement to give pax's a ride for a specific fee, a tip is a gift which you have no right to demand.


F Uber, I'll give 1 stars all day long. I'm an IC. THEY don't like it they can eat dick.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> F Uber, I'll give 1 stars all day long. I'm an IC. THEY don't like it they can eat dick.


It won't be long before you'll be posting I've been deactivated &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> It won't be long before you'll be posting I've been deactivated &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;


Well going on 2 years... So I guess we'll wait and see...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber will deactivate you if you give too many 1 star ratings. Pax's are not obligated to give you anything. You agree to a contractual agreement to give pax's a ride for a specific fee, a tip is a gift which you have no right to demand.


Whaaaaaat? Ummm, ok. Please back up your claim with factual information. Otherwise, remain silent.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

You need to be really careful playing that one star game.

We've got a situation going on in my market where drivers are one starring people that are going to a particularly "urban" city as a way to let each other know to avoid those rides if you don't want to go there.

The problem is that the riders in that market have noticed what's going on. So now what they're doing is they're one starring all drivers.

So you can be a person who has no problem driving those people to that city, you can give them a nice ride and be polite and play the kind of music that they like and you still get one starred, because their problem isn't with you, it's with Uber drivers as a whole.

If you get this going in your market it will be unpleasant.

Some people tip, and some don't. You need to get over that. If you worked in a restaurant as a server you wouldn't be able to run out after people that don't tip and kick them in the shins.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Whaaaaaat? Ummm, ok. Please back up your claim with factual information. Otherwise, remain silent.


Uber will be cutting drivers, just keep give 1 star ratings, you'll be history sooner than you think.



peteyvavs said:


> Uber will be cutting drivers, just keep give 1 star ratings, you'll be history sooner than you think.


What makes any of you drivers think you have the right to demand a tip, if you're not getting tips maybe you're the problem.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber will be cutting drivers, just keep give 1 star ratings, you'll be history sooner than you think.
> 
> 
> What makes any of you drivers think you have the right to demand a tip, if you're not getting tips maybe you're the problem.


Your position that Uber will be deactivate if a driver issues a disproportionate amount of one star ratings is completely baseless.
Second, I demand and expect a tip because that's what a rider does in taxi. Yes, newsflash, we ARE taxis with a different name.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Your position that Uber will be deactivate if a driver issues a disproportionate amount of one star ratings is completely baseless.
> Second, I demand and expect a tip because that's what a rider does in taxi. Yes, newsflash, we ARE taxis with a different name.


I can can see clearly that your expectations in life have been disappointments.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I can can see clearly that your expectations in life have been disappointments.


Really? It's clear you can't even see how to make money as a driver. LOL. Nice try, though. Try learning something here, instead of just being a smartass.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I've been doing this for years...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You need to be really careful playing that one star game.
> 
> We've got a situation going on in my market where drivers are one starring people that are going to a particularly "urban" city as a way to let each other know to avoid those rides if you don't want to go there.
> 
> ...


Nope... You need to get over giving a shyt if they 1 &#127775; you... Could care less. And have a dashcam to protect against false accusations so im all good.. 1 &#127775; the shyt outta cheap people and will continue to do so.



peteyvavs said:


> Uber will be cutting drivers, just keep give 1 star ratings, you'll be history sooner than you think.
> 
> 
> What makes any of you drivers think you have the right to demand a tip, if you're not getting tips maybe you're the problem.


Stop drinking the koolaid... Im an independent contractor and ill 1 &#127775; every cheap non tipping bastard I want and when they TRY to deactivate due to it. Ill sue them for breach. Grow a pair and stand up for your rights as a driver. We get low ass pay, false accusations, fake information and no respect. Ill 1 &#127775; every cheap rider I want and I wish a MF would say something to me from Uber about it....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I had to 1 star a drunk pax tonight, he almost caused me to crash.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Happy Little 5 Star Ratings for EVERYONE !


You give too many 1* and the alg might not like you. It is a pretty big flag that you do not get along well with people.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> You give too many 1* and the alg might not like you. It is a pretty big flag that you do not get along well with people.


I don't get along with you. Stop drinking the KOOLAID and rate these idiots what they deserve Cuz I assure you they don't think twice when making false accusations against us...


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Boy I’m sure they’re sorry they messed with you! You’ve really taught them such a lesson! I


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber will be cutting drivers, just keep give 1 star ratings, you'll be history sooner than you think.
> 
> 
> What makes any of you drivers think you have the right to demand a tip, if you're not getting tips maybe you're the problem.


Okay, Dara!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> I don't get along with you. Stop drinking the KOOLAID and rate these idiots what they deserve Cuz I assure you they don't think twice when making false accusations against us...


Pax's will only see you once, Uber will screw you many many times &#128541;


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

SHalester said:


> think OP said via the pax app they can tip while ride is in progress. As a pax I've never tried that as i don't think the screen comes up until after the ride ends. Not a pax often enough to know, plus I'd never tip before I exited the vehicle.


Pax can tip while ride is in progress. I've had that situation a couple of times.


----------

